# Sticky  Subscribing Members Only is Now Open!!



## Polaris425

The Subscribing Members Only section is now open!!!

*Items Subject TO Change*

You will have a few more abilities than a normal registered user:

Private Forum
Discounts from Sponsors!
Ability to delete your own threads.
Your attachment (photos) size limit will be raised.
You can save more PM's.
Longer signature.
Larger avatar.
More photos in your photo album.
Unlimited D/L for manuals/maps
Items for sale threads in WTS will be sticky!
Can have sig. pics
To become one, there will be a 1 (one) time joining fee of $15 (via paypal). Those who chose not to become a subscribing member will still be able to use the entire forum as normal (except of course the S.M.O. section).

*If you have any other ideas/suggestions for what S.M.'s should get as part of the package please post them.*





*Click HERE to get started!*


----------



## Polaris425

btt


----------



## mater750

I just purchased the package, how long do I have to wait til I can enjoy all the goodies lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

you shall wait no longer lol

---------- Post added at 12:25 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:22 AM ----------

na for real tho, usually when they clear the transaction, you will get the section in your view


----------



## mater750

Lol alright

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------

